# P0234



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Schaefer18 said:


> My Radio cuts on and off, and my car says service ESP. I ran my OBDII and it came back with a pending code of P0234 (Turbo Overboast). What should I look for? I replaced turbo 20,000 miles ago. I would hate to think that is the issue.


*ESP* is an _Electronic Stability Program_ or also _Electronic stability control _and is an electronic device used to stabilize your Cruze. I m not sure if that is something you can turn on and off like the traction control button on the center console next to the shifter of my Cruze. It may be the same thing just renamed for all I know. If it stays on for no reason though, you may need to check the sensors.


Potential causes for this DTC, *P0234*, include: 

In lieu of further trouble codes associated with the overboost condition it would be safe to say the problem is mechanical. The operation of the wastegate is the most probable. 

The wastegate is either stuck closed causing the turbo to spin higher than normal, thus causing the overboost. 
The rod from the wastegate actuator to the wastegate on the turbo is bent. 
A hose came off the wastegate or boost controller. 
A supply hose to the boost controller or from the controller to the wastegate is clogged. (I am not sure if this applies to a cruze)
Read more at: P0234 Turbocharger/Supercharger Overboost Condition DTC


----------

